# Abuse of 999 numbers,



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

It was interesting to read the Gulf news today 999 number being abused this is a problem in many countries, but to hear the excuses is just unbelievable, its like that common one of calling the fire brigade to get a cat out of a tree. 

but take note of the first comment on the story..


> I called 999 twice for the same reason. For me it was an emergency because the taxi drivers (the old cabbies in Abu Dhabi) refused to take us to our destination.The police officer in 999 talked to him. I hope those people can identify properly what is an emergency call.
> Evangelina Robles
> Abu Dhabi,UAE




here we see where the problem is, if you consider your situation to be an emergency then you have a problem. You should have called the Taxi company, you could have been preventing somebody else getting through like Waqar Ali above, who could have died because of your inability to recognize an emergency.

Is this an education issue. or what??


----------

